# Northwest North Dakota



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

About 10 years ago I made my first pheasant hunting trip to North Dakota. We hunted the area around Noonan and Columbus (Burke County and Divide County). We had a great time and returned for the next three years. Now I have been tasked with setting up another pheasant hunt for the boys. We plan a late October (2005) hunt for pheasants, huns and sharpies. If anyone has any comments on bird numbers, access issues and other changes we can expect since our last hunt years ago, I would appreciate hearing from you. Here in Manitoba (and in fact across the prairies) cattlemen have been refusing hunting access to American hunters in protest of US trade barriers for live cattle relative to the BSE issue. I do not agree with the efforts by our cattle producers. Most of the waterfowl hunters coming to Manitoba are doctors, lawyers, auto workers, etc... they are not cattle producers (who likely have little time for hunting) but I guess the hope is that hunters will take up the issue with their elected officials when they return to the States. I would not be suprised if us Canadians face the same treatment in your fair state....but hope that common sense prevails. Thanks for any info on pheasants in the northwest part of the state.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Canuk

I have only been up in that area once this year, some of the locals told me the late winter storm really damaged the pheasant population. I have to say the birds were few and far between. I was alone and only there for a weekend so i asked and received access without any problems, I came home with 4 birds for 2 1/2 days and a lot of miles. It is always good to see a new landscape once in awhile.

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I havn't really hunted that particular area for about 7 years or so but I do know a few landowners in the area and I talk to them regularly. They have indicated that bird numbers have been down for a few years, but that you can run into pockets holding decent numbers. The gentlemen I know post every piece of land they own, but allow access to anyone that asks. I would drive down their and visit with some of the landowners this winter or next spring/summer and make some arrangements. Access generally isn't a problem in that area..........I think they like the company to tell you the truth. :wink:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

You may be right about enjoying the company...everyone was sure friendly enough. It is good to hear that access is still reasonably open. I think your idea of a visit to the area is a really good one.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I have hunted that area every year for the last 20 years except this year. What does that tell you about the bird numbers. Not pretty, but yes it is the best part of ND for me!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

i was up by Ray for deer hunting saturday through tuesday. probably saw 20 birds the whole time. that's counting both roosters and hens. pretty country but the pheasant population really took a hit last winter. good luck though.


----------

